
What It Means to Be “Wavy” Max B, Kanye West and Paul Graham - bredren
https://www.reddit.com/r/Kanye/comments/4e6zra/what_does_it_mean_for_kanye_to_keep_it_wavy/
======
bredren
Getting this explanation requires familiarity with Kanye West's recent album
anti-release, "The Life of Pablo," which includes an interlude voicemail from
hip hop artist, Max B.

